# Nonsuch Car Extenders



## hawkeye2 (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm looking for the company that made these (for the Bachmann log skeleton log cars) and can't find any contact info for them. I don't know if the extenders are still avaliable but I believe they are still making the great looking logs.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

No offense, try google... I typed in "nonesuch log car extenders bachmann"


*http://nonesuchcf.com/*

Greg


----------



## hawkeye2 (Jan 6, 2008)

Greg, thanks. I had tried both "Nonsuch car extenders" and "Nonsuch logs" in Bing and Google with no results.


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

If you go back some I posted all the information you would need to contact Nonesuch Car & Foundry.

Their website is: http://www.nonesuchcf.com/

I posted their email address and their phone number also but I do not have it handy right now.

Their extenders are 5 dollars each. I do not know if he is acutally producing them. I got the feeling that mine were a special deal. I had to wait about 2 months before they finally arrived.

I also ordered a set of 11 logs specifically for the extended Bachmann log cars. They are beautiful.

John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

By the way, I seem to get poor results on Bing and Yahoo... 

I type a lot of info in the search box and that seems to cut down on the number of hits I don't want... only if I don't get very many hits, do I cut down the number of keywords. 

I'll bet the nonesuch link was actually hidden in your first search. 

Anyway, we found the info, although the site does not have a lot of info. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 16 Feb 2011 05:49 PM 
By the way, I seem to get poor results on Bing and Yahoo... 

I type a lot of info in the search box and that seems to cut down on the number of hits I don't want... only if I don't get very many hits, do I cut down the number of keywords. 

I'll bet the nonesuch link was actually hidden in your first search. 

Anyway, we found the info, although the site does not have a lot of info. 

Regards, Greg 
I get poor results on Google too. If what I want is not with in the first page and a half I give up.


How ever When I was searching for Tram information I did turn up my own thread on MLS


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

hehe I often get 2.6 billion links unrelated to what I'm looking for, or none.


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anybody know if this company is still in business?

I was hoping to get an email address for them.

I am hoping they make these extenders for On30 log cars.

I have converted three Large Scale cars using these extenders. They are really easy to use and make the cars look so much better.


----------



## hunteman (Dec 27, 2007)

hawkeye2 said:


> I'm looking for the company that made these (for the Bachmann log skeleton log cars) and can't find any contact info for them. I don't know if the extenders are still avaliable but I believe they are still making the great looking logs.


Search EBay for "1:20.3/1:22.5 Extension for the G scale Bachmann Skeleton Log Car" I have purchased 10 of these extenders from Fockwulf37. They extended the standard B'mann log car to 24' (1:20.3 scale). They are easy to install and make a great looking log car.


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

There is this thread on the other site - Stretched Bachmann log cars by Landrel Brown, aka Fockewulf37. His web site - http://tysplanes.com


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

When I click on that "Extended Bachmann Log Cars" I get a site which says FORBIDDEN!

I know about the Large Scale extenders, I have used them and they look great. My question was, how do I contact them and do they make the extenders for On30 Log Cars.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

jbwilcox said:


> When I click on that "Extended Bachmann Log Cars" I get a site which says FORBIDDEN!
> 
> I know about the Large Scale extenders, I have used them and they look great. My question was, how do I contact them and do they make the extenders for On30 Log Cars.


JB,

I just visited the site not three minutes ago and got no FORBIDDEN warning.

The email address and phone number are on the bottom of most of the pages on his site.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

http://tysplanes.com/model_railroad_kits_and_parts_for_sale_page_2

works for me

Jerry


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is what I get when I clicked on the link:

FORBIDDEN

You don't have permission to access /forums/topic/23032/stretched-bachmann-log-cars on this server.

Additionally, a 403 Forbidden error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.

Apache/2.2.25 (Unix) mod_ssl/2.2.25 OpenSSL/1.0.0-fips DAV/2 mod_bwlimited/1.4 Server at www.largescalecentral.com Port 80

I know, computers just do not like me!


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

I made my own back in 2005  . I took everything off a Bachmann Logging car and then made a silicone mold of the center section. I then cast the parts using Quik-Cast Urethane Casting Resin from TAP Plastics. I made mine as long as possible so they are a bit longer than the ones shown on the Tys Planes website. I covered the joint between the original car (cut-in-half) and the resin insert with some thin styrene strip to simulate strapping.









I still run these at every open house. Come see them at the 2016 National Garden Railway Convention...

Russ Miller
NGRC 2016 Chairman


----------

